#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 3月1號JUBEAT北部 士林獅子叢林 有誰要來嗎?

## 小雪

雪在3月1號 星期天下午2點以後會去獅子叢林

因為之前有換代幣沒玩完

所以會去玩完

不過知道樂園有獸在玩JUBEAT了

不知道當天有誰會來陪我玩呢?

會來的說一下吧 

沒有的就自己玩了


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    當天會帶貓耳朵去 這樣比較好認獸

----------


## 幻

星期六我還能去，
應該說一定會去。(早上在對面的學校排戲)

不過星期天的話就淚目了wwwww

----------


## M.S.Keith

我可能要等校慶開幕式結束後才會去w
天知道我下去是幾點w....

不過我可能會去就是w如果沒遇到小雪就淚目了w

----------


## 小雪

> 星期六我還能去，
> 應該說一定會去。(早上在對面的學校排戲)
> 
> 不過星期天的話就淚目了wwwww


星期六我沒辦法去耶 

那就下次吧^^



> 我可能要等校慶開幕式結束後才會去w 
> 天知道我下去是幾點w.... 
> 
> 不過我可能會去就是w如果沒遇到小雪就淚目了w


能知道大約幾點嗎 知道的話我就大慨那個時間去就好了

不知道的話就是2點多或3點多到 

玩大約1到2小時吧

玩玩就走了

還要會去吃晚餐呢

----------

